# :: قاعات الكمبيوتر والتكنولوجيا :: > قاعة التصميم والجرافكس >  معلومات حول الواقع الافتراضي

## Nasserbe

التعليق على الصورة،
أضعُ نظارة الواقع الافتراضي، وخلال ثوان انتقل من غرفتي في لندن، إلى عالم آخر.
أضعُ نظارة الواقع الافتراضي (أوكيولوس 2) وأمسك وحدات التحكم، وخلال ثوان انتقل من غرفتي في لندن، إلى عالم آخر.
أدخلُ عالما رقميا تبدو فيه الأشياء مشابهة لأشكالها الحقيقيّة التي أعرفها. أمسك أشياء حولي فأشعر بها وكأنها حقيقية بفضل تقنية المحاكاة اللمسية الـ"هابتيك - Haptic".
ثم أصمم الـ"أفاتار" الخاص بي؛ أختار شعرا وثيابا تحاكي شكلي وأسلوبي في الحقيقة، لأدخل عالم "في أر تشات - VRchat" وأجد نفسي في غرفتي الرقمية التي صممتها بنفسي أيضا.
قد يتطلب الأمر وقتا للتعوّد على هذا العالم الجديد بسبب رؤية جسد غير جسدك الحقيقي يتجوّل في مكان يختلف عن المكان الذي توجد فيه فعليا.
شخصيا، أصبتُ بالدوار لدى دخولي هذا العالم للمرة الأولى ، آخرون ربما يشعرون بالضيق أيضا، ولكن بعد مرور بعض الوقت في هذا العالم، ستبدأ بالتكيّف وتتعود على الحركة فيه. وسيزداد انغماسك فيه تدريجيا فتمضي وقتا أطول داخله.
بعد ذلك، سيبدو كل شيء أكثر واقعية وتبدو العوالم حقيقية، أما الأشخاص حولك، فهم أيضا مثلك: أشخاص يرتدون نظارات الواقع الافتراضي من غرفهم في كل أنحاء العالم.
أنا الآن في عالم الميتافيرس.

أصمم الـ"أفاتار" الخاص بي، أختار شعرا وثيابا تحاكي شكلي وأسلوبي في الحقيقة
*كيف بدأ الميتافيرس؟*

ينتج ما يسمى بالـ"ميتافيرس - metaverse" عن التقاء تقنية الواقع الافتراضي "في أر - VR" مع تقنية اللعب المشترك عبر الإنترنت - المنتشرة جدا في العالم.
قد تبدوتقنيات الواقع الافتراضي جديدة، لكنها وليدة اختراع يعود لسنة 1838؛ عندما طور العالم البريطاني، تشارلز ويتستون، نظارة تظهر الصور بشكل ثلاثي الأبعاد سميت بالـ"ستيريو سكوب"، واعتمدت هذه التقنية على عرض صور مختلفة لمجسم واحد لكل عدسة بحيث تختلف زاوية تلك الصورة قليلًا من عين لأخرى، كما تختلف زوايا النظر بين العينين في الحقيقة.
هل يمثل الميتافيرس مستقبل الإنترنت؟
كيف سيبدو العالم بعد عشر سنوات في ظل التطور التكنولوجي المتسارع؟

صدر الصورة،GETTY IMAGES
التعليق على الصورة،
طور العالم البريطاني، تشارلز ويتستون، نظارة تظهر الصور بشكل ثلاثي الأبعاد سميت بالـ"ستيريو سكوب"
تطورت تلك التقنية كثيرا بعد ذلك، مرورا بأول نظارة واقع افتراضي بيعت في الأسواق عام 1985، والتي أنتجتها الشركة الأمريكية "في بي إل" للأبحاث، حتى وصلنا إلى جيل الواقع الافتراضي الحديث الذي تنتجه شركات مثل ميتا (فيسبوك سابقا).
من أوائل الألعاب الذي استخدمت تقنية اللعب المشترك عبر الإنترنت، لعبة "جزيرة كيسماي - Island of Kesmai" والتي صدرت سنة 1985، وسمحت للاعبين لأول مرة بالوجود معا في عالم افتراضي عبر شبكات الإنترنت المحلية، ثم اشتهرت التقنية أكثر مع إصدار لعبة "دووم - Doom" الشهيرة سنة 1993. وفي سنة 2003 ظهر أول ميتافيرس في لعبة "حياة أخرى- Second Life" وهي لعبة عملت على محاكاة الحياة الواقعية وعاش عبرها حوالي مليون لاعب ولاعبة حول العالم حياة اجتماعية رقمية.
ولكن ظلت تلك الحياة الرقمية سجينة شاشات الحواسيب المسطحة بسبب غياب تقنية الواقع الافتراضي "في آر".
بعد ذلك، دمج تطبيق (في أي تشات - VRChat) التقنيتين وأصبح بذلك الميتافيرس الأكبر حاليا.

التعليق على التسجيل الصوتي،
XTRA LEVELS
تأتي كلمة (ميتا - Meta) من اللغة اليونانية وتعني (ما وراء) أما كلمة (فيرس) فهي مأخوذة من كلمة (يونيفرس - Universe) والتي تعني (العالم) بالإنكليزية، لتشير كلمة (ميتافيرس) إلى (العالم الماورائي) أو (ما وراء العالم).
يضم هذا الميتافيرس أكثر من 250 ألف عالم، يدخلها حوالي أربعين ألف مستخدم. يصمم المستخدمون تلك العوالم بأنفسهم، كما يصممون أجسادهم الرقمية "الأفاتار".
وأعلنت شركة (في أر تشات VRChat) المستقلة تخصيصها مبلغ 95 مليون دولار لتطوير عالمها أكثر، بعد حصولها على تمويل قدره 80 مليون دولار من قبل بعض المستثمرين، وسيركز هذا التطوير على بناء اقتصاد رقمي لهذا العالم، حيث يعمل ويبيع المستخدمون ويشترون وهم داخل عوالمهم الرقمية.
ولا تزال عوالم الميتافيرس الموجودة حاليا قيد التطوير، ولكن هذا لا يعني أنه لا يمكننا خوض تجربة الميتافيرس من خلال المرور على مجموعة من التطبيقات الموجودة حاليا في بيئة الواقع الافتراضي المتاحة.
قد يبدو هذا جزءا من فيلم خيال علمي أمريكي، لكنه الواقع الذي اختار إيان أن يعيشه من خلال تكنولوجيا الميتافيرس.
"أعاني من اضطراب القلق الاجتماعي، لذا بالنسبة لي عالم الواقع الافتراضي هو ملجأي وسبب نجاتي، هنا أتحدث مع الجميع" - هكذا يصف إيان عالم الميتافيرس. حتى أنه يعتبر أن وجوده في العالم الافتراضي طور قدراته الاجتماعية؛ فأصبح "أكثر جرأة في الحديث مع الآخرين في العالم الحقيقي".
وتقول بيا إحدى المشاركات في النقاش: "بعدما قضيت الكثير من الوقت وأصبحت أكثر اندماجا مع هذا العالم، بدأت أطور حاسة لمس رقمية؛ أشعر بالأشياء التي ألمسها بالأفاتار الخاص بي بدون تقنية الهابتيك".
التعليق على الصورة،
جلسة سمر رقمية
أين نذهب هذا المساء في الميتافيرس؟
أقول وداعا للجميع وأعود لمنزلي الرقمي حيث سيأتي صديقي عمر لزيارتي، كما اتفقنا.
نذهب أنا وعمر لتطبيق "أوكيولوس هوم - Oculus" للانتقال للعبة تنس الطاولة "إليفين - Eleven ". في هذه اللعبة يمكنك أن تضع الكرة الافتراضية على مضربك الافتراضي، فتشعر بوزنها على يديك، إنها محاكاة واقعية جدا.
يضرب عمر الكرة - وهو في القاهرة - لتصل إليّ في لندن خلال جزء من الثانية، بينما يدور بيننا حديث عاديّ.
في الميتافيرس يمكنك أن تذهب في رحلة إلى العصر الجوراسي مثلا، وربما تلتقط صورة مع أصدقائك هناك. يمكنك أيضا أن تلعب رياضة مستقبلية حيث تطير في بيئة منعدمة الجاذبية في لعبة تسمّى "إيكو (Echo)".
تجوب العالم الحقيقي من غرفتك من خلال تطبيق "واندر - Wander"، أو تذهب لصيد السمك من خلال "ريل في أر فيشينغ - Real VR Fishing". ولا يقتصر الميتافيرس على استكشاف العوالم واللعب فقط، فيمكنك أن تقابل فريق عملك في تطبيق "ووركبليس WorkPlace - "، أو تزور معارض فنية من خلال "فينيوز - Venues".
التعليق على الصورة،
يمكنك أيضا أن تلعب رياضة مستقبلية حيث تطير في بيئة منعدمة الجاذبية في لعبة تسمّى "إيكو - Echo"
"الوسيط هو الرسالة ذاتها"
يقول الكاتب والفيلسوف الشهير، مارشال ماكلوهان، في كتابه "الوسيط هو الرسالة"، إن "محتوى الكتاب الذي قرأته لا يهمّ بقدر أهمية أنك قرأت كتابا" - لا يقصد هنا أستاذ الإعلام الكندي الانتقاص من محتوى الكتب، بل يدرس تأثير الوسائط المتعددة على الفرد والمجتمع.
الراديو، والتليفزيون، والإنترنت هي وسائط غيرت كيفية تعاملنا مع ما حولنا وطرق تواصلنا بشكل جذري، وقد يبدو أن تقنية الميتافيرس هي التالية.
وبينما يمتلئ الميتافيرس بعدد من التطبيقات الواعدة في مجالات مختلفة مثل العمل والفن والرياضة، إلا أن سباق شركات كبرى مثل ميتا ونيفيديا للسيطرة على هذه التقنية، وتصريحات النفاذ التي يتطلبها استخدام تلك التقنية، مثل التسجيل الصوتي والمرئي تطرح تساؤلات حول خصوصية المشترك وسلامته.
بعد هذه الجولة، أخلع نظارة الواقع الافتراضي التي أرتديها، لتختفي غرفتي الرقمية وتظهر لي من جديد غرفتي الحقيقية - هنا في شمالي لندن.

المصدر:
BBC عربي
مدونة الواقع الافتراضي والواقع المعزز
ويكيبيديا

----------


## الرجاء123

شكر لمجهود وفعلا خلال رحلتي في تابعة الاخبار التقنية من موقع بلا ورق اكتشفت ان هذه التقنية الجديدة اصبحت موضة منتشرة في جميع انحاء العالم واصبحت منتشرة في دولنا العربية ايضا 
وهذا شيء مشجع وجميع ان نرى هذه التقنيات الحديثة تصل لمثل هذا الاهتمام والمتابعة في مجتمعاتنا

----------

